# Will either of the two main banks get nationalised?



## tmurphy1 (19 Dec 2009)

Hi I have a bet with a friend that neither of the two main banks will get nationalised. Its not for alot of money but I was hoping to have some idea as to weather I would have to pay out or not. Im really looking for percentage estimates. 100% will be nationalised 0% wont be nationalised.
Thanks
T


----------



## yorky66 (19 Dec 2009)

*Re: Will eother of the two main banks get nationalised?*

100% AIB will be nationalised


----------



## sunrock (19 Dec 2009)

*Re: Will eother of the two main banks get nationalised?*

It might only be 99.9 % nationalised.


----------

